# de l'argent / l'argent / d'argent - article



## CriHart

Salut!
Je ne suis pas sure si je dois dire *de l’argent *ou *d’argent *dans cette proposition et pourquoi je devrais utiliser une de ces formes et pas l'autre: 

j’ai offert *de l’argent* à un policier pour ne garder pas mon permis de conduire

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## MaLaet

Salut CriHart,

Tu as raison d'écrire "de l'argent". Cependant, je réécrirais cette phrase comme suit:

_J'ai offert *de l'argent* à un policier pour qu'il ne garde pas mon permis de conduire._

Tu aurais employé l'expression "d'argent" si elle se rapportait à quelque chose (une somme, un pièce, etc.); exemple: J'ai offert une somme *d'argent* à un policier...

Note qu'il y a des expressions toutes faites comme: dépenser beaucoup/peu *d'argent*, jeter *l'argent* par les fenêtres, ...

J'espère que c'est plus clair...


----------



## geostan

CriHart said:


> j’ai offert *de l’argent* à un policier pour ne garder pas mon permis de conduire


C'est la première expession qu'il faut dire. La réduction se fait après une négation ou une expression de quantité.

J'ai offert de l'argent à un policier pour qu'il ne (me) confisque pas mon permis de conduire.

Je n'ai pas offert d'argent...
J'ai offert beaucoup d'argent...

Cheers!


----------



## guntho

s'il  n'avait pas eu *d'argent *
ou
s'il  n'avait pas eu *de l'argent*
ou
s'il  n'avait pas eu l'argent.

ET pourquoi, s.v.p?


----------



## itka

_S'il n'avait pas eu *d'*argent, il serait mort de faim.(partitif)
S'il n'avait pas eu* l'*argent pour s'acheter à manger, il serait mort de faim.
_(l'argent : défini. *L'*argent* pour*...)
S'il n'avait pas eu de l'argent


----------



## mekman99

"Par ailleurs, l’avidité dans la quête de l’argent et la convoitise de ce que possèdent les gens portent atteinte à la réputation de la personne..."

Dans la phrase ci-dessus, est-ce qu'il est plus correct de dire "quête d'argent" ou  "quête de l’argent" et est-ce qu'il y a une différence?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Béla Upőlan

Je crois qu'ici on peut garder sans problème "de l'argent". Ici, je comprends l'expression comme signifiant "la quête de la richesse" ; autrement dit l'argent représente ici non pas une certaine somme en monnaie, mais l'idée absolue da richesse, du fait de posséder des devises ...

Je ne sais pas si mon explication vous paraitra claire ...


----------



## prinver

Bonjour,

Voici le contexte : Faut -il dire : "J'ai reporté le RV chez spécialiste parce que je n'ai pas d'argent ou l'argent ???
Merci d'avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Dans le contexte, les deux seraient valables mais, plus généralement, on dira : _Je n'ai pas d'argent_.

Je n'ai pas *d'*argent : Je n'ai *rien *_pour quoique ce soit_. *Contexte général*
Je n'ai pas *l'*argent : Je n'ai pas *cet *argent _nécessaire à cela_. *Contexte spécifique*


----------



## aeb31

Bonjour, 

En fait les deux se disent mais cela dépend du contexte :

1/ "J'ai reporté le RV chez *le* spécialiste parce que je n'ai pas d'argent" (qu'il s'agisse de 30€ ou de 100€, je ne les ai pas, donc je n'y vais pas). 
2/ "J'ai reporté le RV chez *le* spécialiste parce que je n'ai pas l'argent" (je sais que le RV coûte 150€ et je n'ai pas l'argent pour y aller, donc j'ai reporté). 

Dans ton cas je pense qu'il s'agit du 1.


----------



## Deslandes

Bonsoir !
Je suis perdu.
Lisez les phrases : 
"J'ai de l'argent" ou "J'ai d'argent" 
"Je n'ai pas de l'argent" ou "Je n'ai pas d'argent" 
Je pense que la forme correcte sera "de + l'" parce que "argent" se débute par une voyelle. 
On peut dire seulement "J'ai argent" ou ça serait incorrecte ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Comtois

Les seules formes correctes dans les expressions que vous proposez sont :
_J'ai de l'argent_.
_Je n'ai pas d'argent_.

On dirait par ailleurs : _J'ai beaucoup (_ou _peu) d'argent_.


----------



## prinver

Bonjour,

J'aurais besoin de votre aide pour m'éclairer sur le point suivant  :  dit-on ' je n'ai pas d'argent pour sortir / aider mes amis ou je n'ai pas l'argent pour sortir / aider mes amis ..."  Je sais qu'on  pourrait contourner le problème en utilisant " les moyens " mais ma question porte sur l'utilisation de "de (d') ou de "le (l').

Merci d'avance et bonne journée / soirée


----------



## arundhati

Bonjour,
Les deux sont possibles.
"Je n'ai pas l'argent pour sortir" revient à dire implicitement "je n'ai pas l'argent nécessaire pour sortir".


----------



## Tahar Learn

Bonjour à tous, 

j'aimerais savoir s'il y'a une différence entre "J'ai l'argent" et "J'ai de l'argent" ? parce que je n'arrive toujours pas à les distingués ! 


Merci d'avance


----------



## Bezoard

_J'ai l'argent_ : l'argent est déterminé, le locuteur et l'interlocuteur savent en principe à quoi correspond cet argent. C'est l'argent qui a été réclamé, ou celui qui correspond juste à un achat précis dont on est en train de parler.
_J'ai de l'argent_ : indéterminé. On ne sait rien sur cet argent, on sait simplement qu'il y en a !


----------



## Locape

Bienvenue sur le forum WR, *Tahar Learn *! On dit par exemple 'Tu l'as apporté ? Oui, j'ai l'argent', ou 'J'ai l'argent que tu m'as demandé'. On parle d'une somme bien définie, ou alors il faut ajouter un complément à la phrase.
'On peut aller au restaurant ? Oui, j'ai de l'argent' : avec l'article partitif, il s'agit d'une somme indéfinie, qui peut être petite ou grande. 'Il est riche ? Oui, il a de l'argent' : il peut assez ou très riche.


----------



## Kort en Bondig

Bonjour,

Je voudrais vous poser une question sur l'utilisation des articles définis et partitifs quand ils se trouvent à la tête d'un nom abstrait qui sert comme object direct dans la phrase. Dans les manuel de francais quand il s'agit de l'application de l'article défini devant les mots pris dans le sens le plus générale on y rencontre des examples assez simples qui illustrent ce phénomène grammatical en donnant des phrases ou tel nom est le sujet. (Le chat est un animal.) Mais est-ce qu'il peut être employé dans les cas quand un nom abstrait dans le sens le plus generale est un object direct ? Est-ce que l'object direct peut effectivement être exprimé par un nom abstrait avec l'article défini?

Ci-dessous quelque citations :

2. Le blé est toujours plus cher dans une grande ville que dans les campagnes plus éloignées. Cependent, ce n’est pas que l’argent y soit a meilleur marché, mais c’est que le blé y réelement plus cher. Il en coute pas moins de travail pour apporter *l’argent* à une grande ville qu’aux campagnes éloignées.

1. Tu vas porter *l'argent* à ta maman mais pour apporter *l'argent *à ta maman faut que tu travailles.

Est-ce qu'il est vrai que les articles définis cursivés dans ces extraits soient utilisées dans le sens le plus générale ? Est-ce que l'on peut les remplacer par les articles partitifs sans que les phrases paraissent bizzares ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Terio

Avec l'article défini, l'article fait référence à un somme concrète dont on a déjà parlé.

Ton père a laissé 100 dollars sur la table. Va porter l'argent à ta mère. (Il s'agit des 100 dollars dont on a déjà parlé.)

Va porter de l'argent à ta mère. Ton père a laissé 100 dollar sur la table. (Il s'agit d'apporter de l'argent à la mère, une somme indéterminée et pas nécessairement les 100 dollars laissés sur la table).


----------



## Maître Capello

Terio said:


> Avec l'article défini, l'article fait référence à un somme concrète dont on a déjà parlé.


Pas nécessairement ; il peut aussi être question d'argent en général.

Exemple : _*L'*argent est un bon serviteur, mais un mauvais maître._

C'est d'ailleurs justement le cas dans la deuxième phrase citée :

_Cependant, ce n'est pas que *l'*argent y soit meilleur marché._

En bref :

_*l'*argent_ = 1º le concept de monnaie en général ; 2º une somme d'argent dont il a été question précédemment dans le contexte
*de l'*_argent_ = une certaine somme d'argent, un peu d'argent


----------



## Kort en Bondig

Maître Capello said:


> _*l'*argent_ = 1º le concept de monnaie en général ; 2º une somme d'argent dont il a été question précédemment dans le contexte
> *de l'*_argent_ = une certaine somme d'argent, un peu d'argent


Ça c'est que je trouve assez compliqué et subtil.

Donc, l'argent c’est le nom, pris dans son sens le plus générale, autrement dis, tout l'argent qu'il y a. […]

Les choses deviennent quand même vraiment embrouillantes lorsqu'on doit choisir entre l'article défini et l'article partitif pour désigner - en cas par example d’argent - un montant indéfini, pas presisé. Je crains que j'exprime cette idée peut-être un peu vaguement. Est-ce que l'article partitif sous-entend un montant pas connu par l'interlocuteur/le lecture mais en même temps bien connu par l'un qui dis le mot en quête ? Tandis qu'en employant l'article défini on ne désigne pas du tout le montant. On ne le mentione pas. Je soulinge que je parle ici de l'article defini qui accompagne le nom utilisé généralement, seulement ces cas.

Maintenant je n'arrive franchement pas à distinguer la différence présise et importante entre les deux phrases.

Il en coute pas moins de travail pour apporter *l’argent* à une grande ville qu’aux campagnes éloignées. – N'importe quel argent, tout l'argent qu'on peut apporter, le montant n'a pas d'importance. ??

Il en coute pas moins de travail pour apporter *de l’argent* à une grande ville qu’aux campagnes éloignées. - N'importe quel argent, tout l'argent qu'on peut apporter, le montant n'est pas clair en donc aussi n'a pas d’importance. ??

Bien sûr, je comprends qu'il est impossible que ce commantaire-là soit correct. Veuillez, s'il-vous-plaît, le corriger.


----------



## Maître Capello

Après avoir pris connaissance du contexte, on comprend qu'il est en fait question ici non pas de la monnaie, mais du *métal*, comme on peut le lire juste avant :


> Comme l’or et l’argent, n’ont nulle part naturellement plus de valeur que parmi les nations les plus riches, ils n’en ont aussi nulle part moins que parmi les plus pauvres. Chez les nations sauvages, les plus pauvres de toutes, ces métaux ont à peine une valeur.



Pour en revenir au choix de l'article, on peut employer les deux dans ce cas – même si je trouve le partitif beaucoup plus naturel ici –, mais il faut rester cohérent :

_Il n’en coûte pas moins de travail pour apporter *l’*argent à une grande ville qu’aux campagnes éloignées, mais il en coûte beaucoup plus de travail pour y apporter *le* blé._ → l'argent et le blé dont il est question

_Il n’en coûte pas moins de travail pour apporter *de l’*argent à une grande ville qu’aux campagnes éloignées, mais il en coûte beaucoup plus de travail pour y apporter *du* blé._ → une certaine quantité d'argent et de blé


----------



## Kort en Bondig

Maître Capello said:


> _Il n’en coûte pas moins de travail pour apporter *l’*argent à une grande ville qu’aux campagnes éloignées, mais il en coûte beaucoup plus de travail pour y apporter *le *blé._ → *l'argent et le blé qu'on y apporte*


Cela veut-il dire que l'article défini dans cette phrase est correctement utilisé seulement si la phrase se trouve dans un contexte où il est evident qu'on parle de l'argent particulier ? Pourriez-vous imaginer qu'on dit cette phrase indépendamment d'un contexte, à la façon d'une déclaration détachée ? Ou devrait-on plutôt employer l'article partitif pour que la phrase paraisse naturelle ?

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Kort en Bondig said:


> Pourriez-vous imaginer qu'on dit cette phrase indépendamment d'un contexte, à la façon d'une déclaration détachée ?


Certains le diront peut-être, mais ce serait vraiment curieux pour moi.



Kort en Bondig said:


> Ou devrait-on plutôt employer l'article partitif pour que la phrase paraisse naturelle ?


Certainement.


----------

